# RUSSIA WALLEY



## topachata (Aug 18, 2010)

I welcome! My name is Andrey and I from Russia. I and my friends we like to walley . 
We catch a walley from 9 pounds and more.
Here a photo of a walley about 15 pounds. I have caught this walley last week.
Photographed on a mobile phone.
It not a limit. There are fishes and on 20 - 25 pounds. 
I think that in the USA also love a walley. Our walley and yours differ. But we will find what to discuss. 
Yours faithfully Andrey


----------



## topachata (Aug 18, 2010)

Wallry of 15 pounds


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Великая Рыба! Я не рыбу, но я подводной охоты. Имеют ли они, что в России?
Is the water clear?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice! Please post up other pictures of Russian walleyes if you have them. :beer:


----------



## topachata (Aug 18, 2010)

Skin diving at us is developed. 
Basically hunt on a sazan.
I don't hunt.

One more walley-12 kg.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

topachata said:


> Skin diving at us is developed.
> Basically hunt on a sazan.
> I don't hunt.
> 
> One more walley-12 kg.


That is awesome. Really cool to see.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

So are those actually Zanders or what?


----------



## T-Mac (Aug 1, 2008)

Zander.
.............Spear gunned...?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

no speargun, he said he didn't hunt.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy Crap! Those have to be Zanders


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

sdrastvuy. That is a nice fish. Do you guys fish for them in rivers or lakes. Do you ice fish for them or open water fish? Nice to see someone from so far away on this site.


----------

